# What breed goat?



## BeanTobias97 (May 19, 2014)

Any ideas on this goats breed? I have no idea! Her name is bean and she is 5 months old  she is such a goofy girl!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She looks like a commercial Boer. She's a very cute little girl.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You have a % Boer crossed with some Nubian.
Nice stout girl!


----------



## BeanTobias97 (May 19, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah she's such a sweetie! She's really shy to people other than me...she's allll over me! Haha she knows I'm food xP haha


----------



## BeanTobias97 (May 19, 2014)

She's quite big now! Haha


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She looks like my nubian/boer doe...pretty girl!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree! Nubian/boer


----------



## chunky_pygmy (Jul 17, 2014)

Definitely a Nubian/Boar, I had one that looked just like it, but with black markings.


----------



## BeanTobias97 (May 19, 2014)

I contacted the breeder and she says she is a Kiko boar X


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

BeanTobias97 said:


> I contacted the breeder and she says she is a Kiko boar X


Ah ha!!! I knew I saw a little Kiko!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep, that's what I thought too.


----------

